# Cold Weather and My Goats



## Bedste (Nov 10, 2011)

This is my first winter with goats.  Do I have to make them sweaters?  How cold is too cold?  I am in Cut n Shoot, Texas.  I have two NUBIANS... thanks for any suggestions or advice


----------



## elevan (Nov 10, 2011)

Your goats already have coats  

The only time I ever put a sweater on a goat is for a kid that's struggling.  Make sure your shelter is draft free and that they have good bedding.  They'll be fine.


----------



## balluba03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think you're going to have a problem living in texas. I'm not doing anything anything special for my goats other than keeping the drafts in their barn to a minimum. And I'm sure that winter up here in Michigan is a little colder that where you live


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 11, 2011)

That's the amazing thing about animals with normal health...they tend to adapt their coats and hair growth to the temps of their environment.  

My sister used to raise Boston Terriers and keep them inside at all times.  Then she got married to a man who would not allow animals inside the house, so her BT had to live outside...most folks would think they could not survive the coldness of winter with their thin hair growth.  When last seen, BT was thriving outside...winter and summer...happiest dog you'd ever see!


----------



## Bedste (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks everyone.  I guess I can put away my crochet hook and yarn.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 12, 2011)

Our goats play outside in the winter, climb snow banks, play in blizzards and never suffer for it. So I doubt you have any concerns in Texas.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 12, 2011)

Bedste said:
			
		

> thanks everyone.  I guess I can put away my crochet hook and yarn.


No... WAIT!  You can make me a coat?  It gets really, really cold here in Texas.  Below zero.   I really could use a coat.  My trailer broke down on the way here and I don't have a coat! The wheel fell off and I had to leave all my stuff in Washington state.   What do you mean put away your crochet hook and yarn?    I have cheese.   Lots of cheese... Wait,  wait..... wait................ Aran wool?  Cashmere?


----------



## ruminantlover27 (Dec 30, 2011)

My friend had a six month old goat just die a week ago. They think it froze to death. The day before it died it ate something bad and the vet had to come pump it. It seemed like it was recovering then bit the bullet at night. It lived alone and I'm not sure it had the best shelter, but seemed healthy except for one other time it had to have its stomach pumped. I'm not sure about the details, but it was the low teens. So it is not logical to assume that the goat just froze to death( given the comments above)- like its body must have been stressed out to succumb to the cold temps- would that be the most likely story?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, if it had been sick, was alone, without shelter and the temps were in the teens, yes it probably froze to death.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 30, 2011)

At six months of age?  Shouldn't die of the cold, even without shelter or other animals.  I'd say the sickness helped it succumb to the cold...takes a lot of energy to fight illness AND the cold.


----------

